

Rails 3 Gets Supersized With Merb - coglethorpe
http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3819116/Rails+3+Gets+Supersized+With+Merb.htm

======
csbartus
"The Ruby on Rails (RoR) open source framework is about to get more modular
and faster -- thanks to some benefits of its recent merger with Ruby rival
Merb. "

"Ruby rival Merb" -- what a shame, I've started to avoid the mainstream online
media and paid authors in favor of simple bloggers

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I don't think that's wrong as such. Imagine there were two sports teams in
Chigaco that merged. You could say that team Y merged with "Chicago rival X"
without meaning that X was a rival to Chigaco.

------
mildavw
>> "Rails is already great on performance and is much faster than PHP, but
there is work we can do to make it even faster," Katz said.

Rails is faster than PHP. Interesting. I wonder how Rails compares to Python,
or Java, or... Ruby?

I'm gonna assume that was a misquote.

~~~
nixme
No it's not a misquote. Yehuda detailed his benchmarks agsinst PHP during the
Merb Camp Keynote. See these slides: [http://www.slideshare.net/wycats/merb-
camp-keynote-presentat...](http://www.slideshare.net/wycats/merb-camp-keynote-
presentation)

